# update-eix-remote braucht stunden zum einlesen

## kutte128

hallo,

ich habe gestern nach einiger zeit mal wieder ein ein update-eix-remote update gemacht, allerdings fängt das system ab [74] an den speicher und die swap voll zu laden und braucht stunden um weitere einträge aufzunehmen. in der zeit ist mein system unbrauchbar. nach 5 stunden habe ich dann erstmal aufgegeben, da waren wir grade bei [104] oder [105].

ich kann mich aber gut dran erinnern, dass das sonst max 10 minuten gedauert hatte.

mach ich irgendwas falsch?

eix version ist 0.13.1

grüße,

kutte128

----------

## mv

Das eix-caches.tbz2-File auf dem Server ist (vermutlich wegen eines Bugs in eix-0.13.1) gigantisch groß geworden.

Der Bug ist gemeldet, aber es wird sicher noch einige Zeit (Tage) dauern, bis ein funktionierendes File zur Verfügung steht.

Solange gilt: Falls der download lange (länger als ein paar Sekunden) dauert, bitte abbrechen und erst in ein paar Tagen wieder versuchen.

----------

## kutte128

ahja danke für den hinweis.

ich hatte die datei schon gesplittet aber selbst mit der hälfte ist mein system hoffnungslos überfordert

grüße,

kutte128

----------

## mv

Inzwischen scheint das Problem gelöst zu sein.

----------

## kutte128

jepp, läuft wieder wie gewohnt

----------

